# Ice Cream Discussion thread.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We hope you liked what you saw today, hopefully we get more down the road. Please feel free to discuss your thoughts and opinions on the screen shots we provided. We think they look pretty slick, what do you think? (see AndroidPolice as well)


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

this is why i switched from xda to you guys as the place to get my android fix. I'm amazed at how quickly android has evolved as well as this site. total win-win situation for all android lovers. bring on the ice cream, let's celebrate!


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

yay!!! exclusives!

IMO the launcher looks really Touchwizish, but I bet that can be customized.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

I really hope they give that browser a huge overhaul. I want it to sync to my google account already


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah it does look a little like touchwiz. But I say you're right. There's probably a way to set it up however you like. I love the dark style they seem to be going with. Darker backgrounds,apps,etc. I really like that. Can't wait to see what develops through time


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

B16 can you or who ever has the leak confirm or not if we can change around the launcher. I'm kind of sold on the current launcher


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its confirmed, I know nothing else about it.


----------



## jayzeroeee (Aug 8, 2011)

What the heck is that weird circle button in the dock? Is that supposed to be the multitasking button?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We are pumped, welcome to all the new users, we *MIGHT* get a dump... stay tuned...


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

"b16 said:


> We are pumped, welcome to all the new users, we *MIGHT* get a dump... stay tuned...


Give it to cvps (think thats handle) so he can get a jump on cm8


----------



## DiGi91 (Jun 28, 2011)

b16 said:


> We are pumped, welcome to all the new users, we *MIGHT* get a dump... stay tuned...


OMG really?! Can't wait to see more on this it's exciting! :android-smile:


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"b16 said:


> We are pumped, welcome to all the new users, we *MIGHT* get a dump... stay tuned...


You guys are legendary, awesome scoop this time!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Kinda hard to share my thoughts when so much is blacked out. Still nice to get a glimpse. I wonder if we will see ICS phones first or the OS on an already recently Nexus device.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## socomdark (Jun 7, 2011)

Was planning on getting the hercules before I saw this. I think I have patience though to get this nexus device. Screen size is no problem for me since I have big pockets (wish that was true when it can't to money too) so as kind as its not made by motorola then I'll jump on it


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

The facial appearance doesn't seem to have a lot of striking changes, but that's no big deal. It seems like many of the big changes are under the surface, making it compatible across phones and tablets. That's pretty exciting stuff! Besides, I don't really care about the superficial - especially since it's coming to the Prime first!! With an open device, the superficial will be modded in no time. I am all over the Prime!!


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S (Jul 25, 2011)

This is great news. But we see a dump ill be surprised.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"huskerkate said:


> The facial appearance doesn't seem to have a lot of striking changes, but that's no big deal. It seems like many of the big changes are under the surface, making it compatible across phones and tablets. That's pretty exciting stuff! Besides, I don't really care about the superficial - especially since it's coming to the Prime first!! With an open device, the superficial will be modded in no time. I am all over the Prime!!


I'm waiting for the prime too. Hope it's the first Nexus device to come to Verizon. If not, SGS2 it is.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## RileyGrant (Jun 30, 2011)

I think this may have pulled me over from XDA to do some devving here now. Getting pretty sick of the shit at XDA. Time to release some work so I can get into those nice dev sections here. (;

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> I'm waiting for the prime too. Hope it's the first Nexus device to come to Verizon. If not, SGS2 it is.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


so far, lots of rumors/indications the Prime will come to VZW, and possibly to VZW first. WHEN it does (think positive, think positive), i'm on it. still not super excited about the GS2, and i don't know why (since all indications are Sammy will make the Prime). if the Prime doesn't pan out, i may end up with the Bionic. but, gonna take the GS2 for a spin (and see what dev'ment is like) before i make a decision. i'm also planning on getting a tablet pretty soon, and will look hard at the quad cores coming out (hopefully with ICS). so, i'm thinking i will want my phone to have the same OS, hoping that interaction will be better...


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is really nice news, I mean heck a lot of ppl are calling fake. I can see why they are since it looks so poor to what we were all expecting, but its apparently still in testing so I am not worried. And I do believe its real since its from the source who leaked GB.

I cant wait to see shots from a tablet.

Heres to Positive attitude its not a fake and to many more shots and a hopeful leak in the near Future. My tbolt is now Cryin for sum ICS!!!:grin:


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks really nice as of now! I think the icon on the bottom right is the multitasking button. Also, they should change up the app drawer icon but that's just my idea.


----------



## RileyGrant (Jun 30, 2011)

Keep us updated with the potential dump. That could be the best thing for the community right now.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

kshen1 said:


> Looks really nice as of now! I think the icon on the bottom right is the multitasking button. Also, they should change up the app drawer icon but that's just my idea.


agreed. but, i use ADW or GO or LPP anyway, so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

I personally think that icon is a folder icons, which would be awesome. The folders in Android need work and it would be great to be able to stick it on the dock. I will say though that the dock reminds me of WebOS, which doesn't surprise me considering who's behind all this, which also probably means that the icons might be updated? Hopefully like others stated, a new App drawer icon.


----------



## warttack (Jul 28, 2011)

Not much different from gingerbread. UI looks a bit honeycomb'ed but that blue seriously killed it. :/


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking forward to what the best of honey and ginger with a few tweaks of improvement pan out to. I also have faith that once this is out, our masterful chefs can put all the right finishing touches on it and make that gleam return to my eye. Actually counting on it. I like taking stock for a spin but always have a daily in my garage.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't wait to hear more of the new ice cream sandwich. Hopefully they get out the nasty sms issue that ghostly sms fixes. I also love a blue UI from a stock Rom! And the bottom right drawer or whatever might be something like the "stacks" the Apple OS uses maybe?

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

kazuki said:


> I can't wait to hear more of the new ice cream sandwich. Hopefully they get out the nasty sms issue that ghostly sms fixes. I also love a blue UI from a stock Rom! And the bottom right drawer or whatever might be something like the "stacks" the Apple OS uses maybe?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


I'm pretty confident that it's a multi-task button.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Jordan8 said:


> I'm pretty confident that it's a multi-task button.


What's wrong with holding the home button for bringing up the recent apps? Unless the rumors are true that the next nexus device is home/menu/back/search button free


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

All I can think of is since this is cross platform IE phone tablet and more, Roms are going to be SOOO much cooler


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> What's wrong with holding the home button for bringing up the recent apps? Unless the rumors are true that the next nexus device is home/menu/back/search button free


They might be leaning away from buttons, so they need some other way to multitask. Plus, I always found Android's way of handling multitasking rather lacking. Course, I don't see how having this button only on the home screen helps with that. So I have my doubts whether of it being a multitasking button. It seems baxkwards and its not consistent to the experience.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

I enjoy the new black and blue. I also feel like the icons for the notification bar are starting to look a lot cleaner. I welcome that dump if it is still maybe coming.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Reports over the past few days says its indeed coming to Verizon. Great news!

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cdbob (Aug 29, 2011)

I picked up the case and keyboard. After reading reviews and seeing that charging took 25% longer (Anandtech,) I decided to skip the touchstone.

For those wondering about the keyboard. It works all all three of my computers. That's two windows 7 computers and one mac. All you have to do to pair them is type the code given to you by the computer on the keyboard, hit enter and you're in business.


----------

